# Josephine Schmidt - Vorlieben



## andy0815 (29 Nov. 2015)

Hey, habe durch zufall etwas im Netz gefunden über sie was ich euch nicht vorenthalten will :thumbup:

Ich muss sagen die Frau sieht nicht nur sehr gut aus, sie reizt mich auch sehr stark...
Würde die gerne mal Näher kennen lernen bei einem Date 



> Millionen Fans von "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten" kennen RTL-Star Josephine Schmidt nur als brave Kfz-Azubi Paula Rapf. Doch die 25-Jährige hat noch mehr zu bieten und lüftete nun ihre Liebes-Geheimnisse ..."Meine Waffe ist zwar eher meine große Klappe, aber ich zeig gern Dekolletee, trag hohe Stiefel und ein enges Kleid", gesteht die GZSZ-Göre im "Bravo"-Interview. Auch drunter mag sie's sexy: "Aus London habe ich mir geradesexy Unterwäsche mitgebracht, warte aber noch auf eine schöne Gelegenheit, in der ich sie auch zeigen will."An Männern mag die Single-Frau unbeharrte Brust und einen schönen Bauch. An ihren ersten Kuss mit 13 erinnert sie sich ungern: "Schrecklich, das lag aber an dem Typen." Dagegen war ihr erstes Mal mit 17 okay: "Ich habe ihn bei derLove-Parade in Berlin kennen gelernt. Wir waren dann ein halbes Jahr zusammen."Für Sex an ungewöhnlichen Orten wäre sie ebenso offen, wie für Liebe mit einer Frau. Allerdings hatte sie noch keinen One-Night-Stand: "Dafür aber zwei Two-Night-Stands. Also zwei Mal eine Affäre für zwei Nächte. Was in Ordnung geht, wenn's beide wollen." Josephines Tabu: "Nie in eine fremde Beziehung drängen."------------------------------BU: Lange Zunge, tiefes Dekolletee: Josephine Schmidt (25) hat eine Vorliebefür Piercings, sexy Unterwäsche und unbeharrte Männerbrust. Fotos: RTL, Uwe Geisler



Quelle: Ich mach's gern zwei Mal Josephine Schmidt spielt die Brave, doch privat ist sie ein kleines Luder Sex-Geständnis von GZSZ-Star | Berliner-Kurier.de

PS: Hoffe es ist richtig hier.....engel09


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2015)

muss man sie kennen?


----------



## Marcel_9696 (13 Sep. 2016)

Echt toll das ist eine schöne Frau


----------



## Ordell Robbie (19 Sep. 2016)

okay............?
..


----------

